# Is this Ni?



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

For those who knows me around the forum, I'm going to ask you to drop your prejudice and bias towards me right here.

Now I can begin.

Anyway, I am a Fe dominant. It's an undeniable fact, I'm so Fe that at times I end up overwhelming myself. However, perceiving functions are always giving me problems; I settled on ESFJ because I thought lower Ne = anxiety, which I have quite a lot of, and even though I didn't relate to Si so much I didn't relate to Ni either, so I presumed I must be in a loop and I need to connect with my Si.

However, I've come to notice that my sister, an ESTP who's been diagnosed with anxiety disorder acts a lot like a Ne inferior type; "I don't want to go skiing. I mean, it's so fun but what if I'll fall? What if ~fill in the blank~". And it got me thinking- am I an ESFJ, or an ENFJ with an anxiety problem? My mom is heavy on the anxiety and she pretty much passed it down to me and my sister (my sister more than me, but ah well), so it might be just environmental thing.

I've had a discussion with @Princess Sarcasm today (love the new avatar btw) in which we talked about death, life after it, funerals and stuff like that. And I think I finally understood what it means to be future oriented- I mean, as a girl I never planned my own wedding, but I do plan my funeral. I know I want my body to be burnt and for my ashes to be planted along with a tree, so I will become a tree- literally, life after death. It's also super effective- not taking any space (and world population is ever growing!), and providing oxygen for the people. Plus, how awkward it is to talk to a tombstone? So much easier to speak with a tree. During the funeral, I want the song Finale from Wicked in the background and today I got in the mood and made a playlist.

I'm actually excited for death. I mean, it gives me some sort expectations, that this life is not the only thing there is. PS said she'd rather know because it fills her with anxiety, but I just really think it's cool and I want to expect death. If there's nothing, I'm fine with being star dust. Honestly, I think that souls come to Earth in a body and when it can't serves its needs anymore it leaves, all the thoughts, aspirations, things one learnt are all with the soul and it's watching from up above, continues the never ending journey of learning and knowing.

I just want to make it clear that I'm not suicidal or anything. I don't want to die, I love life, I have a lot to learn and my death will upset the people I care about. But death, for me as a concept doesn't frighten me. It's just something that happens, another stop in life. 

Anyway, back on track. Se is weird to me, because ever since I was a kid I have a problem of never engaging in the present, and now it's starting to bother me. I'm attracted to impulsive types. I try to go out to concert, do sports, spend money, drink alcohol- sometimes I'm afraid of doing so out of fear of overdoing it, but sometimes I just get overwhelmed by everything and go off to the side to get some rest. I want to act in the present, but I can't. I forget where I put stuff and I can't seem to ever get myself on track.

I love Ne as well. I'm pretty horrible with brainstorming on practical matters (though I like brainstorming about wacky stuff, like future fictional movie plots with my friends for fun. But that's like, the best I can do). I like thinking about stuff on my own, and I adore people who can just come up with a million possibilities just like that. It's amazing.

I'm not even sure what Si is anymore. I can be closed minded and picky, but then I read Ni do that as well and I get confused by everything.

Maybe I'll try to explain the anxiety thing? I mean, okay- every time my parents go out of country, I'm afraid the place will crash. I spend the whole night crying and trying to think about how I will get on without them, how I'll take care of my sisters and what I'll do. I play out a whole scenario in my head till I'm 30 years old with many psychological problems. When my dog was terribly sick, I was sure he's going to die. I already pictured him dying and I was already afraid that soon after we will get another dog and I won't ever be able to love him like I love my dog because I will comparing the two and my dog is- well, perfect. Needless to say none of these things never happened, right? 

But I'm so positive about the future. I'm optimistic and known for it. I'm not afraid of it, I want it to happen. Though again, I'm not a Si dom, so maybe Ne in a higher position would make me excited for new ideas.

So thoughts? Questions? Anything?


----------



## Persephone Soul (Mar 27, 2015)

Just subscribing


----------



## Prada (Sep 10, 2015)

I feel like this post is a lot subjective. You may look at your actions in one way but that way might not be as accurate as you believe it to be. I doubt it's as easy as saying "I plan my future, I'm Ni!" because that would make Ne users completely unable to plan anything for future. Besides, Ni has other aspects like hunches, making not-obvious connections between facts and intuitively coming to solutions.

I would recommend looking into how these (Se, Si, Ne, Ni) functions behave on each position and seeing how it relates to you.


----------



## Persephone Soul (Mar 27, 2015)

Prada said:


> I feel like this post is a lot subjective. You may look at your actions in one way but that way might not be as accurate as you believe it to be. I doubt it's as easy as saying "I plan my future, I'm Ni!" because that would make Ne users completely unable to plan anything for future. Besides, Ni has other aspects like hunches, making not-obvious connections between facts and intuitively coming to solutions.
> 
> I would recommend looking into how these (Se, Si, Ne, Ni) functions behave on each position and seeing how it relates to you.


Totally just read that in Miranda's voice. 

Anyway, sorry for intruding.  Carry on...


----------



## Caneaster (Jan 18, 2015)

@Gray Romantic What do you make of the EIE sociotype?


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

@Gray Romantic

There are no strong Ni or Si indications in your post.

You should collect the most important stuff from your older threads, including your awkward enn 3 video lol.
And make a big thread.  

And I still think 4>2. Why? You like negative feelings.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Prada said:


> I feel like this post is a lot subjective. You may look at your actions in one way but that way might not be as accurate as you believe it to be. I doubt it's as easy as saying "I plan my future, I'm Ni!" because that would make Ne users completely unable to plan anything for future. Besides, Ni has other aspects like hunches, making not-obvious connections between facts and intuitively coming to solutions.
> 
> I would recommend looking into how these (Se, Si, Ne, Ni) functions behave on each position and seeing how it relates to you.


Believe me, I am totally familiar with the functions. I just have a harder time seeing Pi functions for myself, and I cling into any little piece of information I can find about my behavior.



Caneaster said:


> <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=104218" target="_blank">Gray Romantic</a></i></span>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention --> What do you make of the EIE sociotype?


As an archetype? I mean, for myself?

As I know I'm a Fe dom, so I will ignore the aspect of the Fe and I will say the thing that struck me most about EIE was "painting pictures with words". I remember my classmate surprised me and said to me and my other classmate we're going to do a guided imagery for the other kids because we were at Villa Vanze (the place where the decision to eliminate all Jews from Europe- we were at a delegation to Germany from Israel so everything was around holocaust), and we needed to make them feel like they're in this place right now. My friend started saying the specifics, the details of the place- it was amazing, honestly. I could barely remember how the place looked like even though it had great impact on me. My other friend continued and tried to describe the place, and when it came my turn (and I couldn't remember a single detail, it was really embarrassing), I started using all kinds of expressions and metaphors ("Now imagine the walls around you crumbling apart... Suddenly, the place that looked so beautiful before lost its charm, and now it's ugly and rotten as a corpse").

EIE rejects routine. I'm not sure if I reject routine, but what I do know is that from a young age I never dreamed of wedding, kids, a family. I wanted to be a fashion designer who travels around the world, being famous and having a rich life. I eve had a whole notebook filled with designs, that's insane. I'm pretty good at doing my chores, but most of it is because I'm terribly afraid of my mother at times so I do everything to not spite her. 

I've read something funny about EIE females, that while they're inquisitive they can be easily distracted but they have good grades because they smooth talk the teacher. I do that so often, despite not being very distracted. I think that could be generally Fe, though.



> EIEs are very open about their feelings of hesitation, apprehension, anticipation, and anxiety regarding events. *Sometimes they are melodramatic about risks and dangers, but this helps them and those around them to be aware of and to prepare for possible negative turns of events.* It disappoints the EIE greatly when advice given to another is rejected, *but not much weighs a helpful EIE down more than to see people wasting their potential by dwelling in their past problems*. They tend to believe that people, regardless of long-term psychological mistreatment, can improve their lives to some extent.


I believe in the saying "When we'll arrive at the bridge, we'll cross it". I can be very melodramatic in general, espeically about risks and danger, but past problems? Pfff. That's already happened, it doesn't hold any importace. Let's deal with what's happening right now.



Mantas said:


> <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=104218" target="_blank">Gray Romantic</a></i></span>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> 
> ...


I don't remember an Enneagram 3 video, but I'll try to find important stuff I said biggest threads:

Quotes:

* *







> *Why xNFJ?*
> 
> Okay, here it goes. Basically, Ni suppose to be this life long goal, vision or whatever. Since I was a little girl (about, five years old?) I wanted to live in Europe. Every time my family would visit, I suggested "Hey, let's move here". When we were in Israel (my country), I always suggested "Hey, let's move to Europe". One time, my parents always did. Not kidding. Last year I went to a students' exchange program to Germany. Of course I wanted to go for many, many reasons- but a big part of it was me wanting to know how's it's like to actually live in a house there. In the last few years my parents started to extend their income by buying estates and they bought an apartment in Berlin, while my mother is currently working on trying to get an Austrian passport (wish us luck!). In conclusion, my dream has stayed the same for the last 17 years. And after I finish the army when I'm 20 or 21 (army is mandatory in my country, and frankly I'm quite excited already), there's a concrete possibility of me achieving my dream. It will happen, I can see it happening.
> 
> ...







There's this questionnaire:

http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/570754-back-where-i-started.html

This quote:

* *






> Apperantly, yes. And even quite likely. A little introduction: when I first took the test, I was an ENTJ. I didn't doubt it, because the overall sounded a lot like me, but then I started to doubt things and felt like I was too feel-y to be a Te dom. Also, I grew up with a Fe mother, and valued emotion so having Fe seemed kind of magical. I remember having doubts and asking my friends if I'm a T or an F, and they all said: T. Yes. But people online said I gave them a Fe vibe, and I decided it makes sense to trust the experts online rather than my friends, who obviously don't know shit. So I was ExFJ (most of the time ESFJ after realizing the N biases, lately ENFJ but for the past two weeks I was thinking ESxJ again). But then I had a game with friends where we assigned ourselves fictional characters, and mine were always ESTJs (with the rare exception of ENTJs, other SJs and one ESFP which was totally weird). Anyway, I thought about it again and I think I'm actually an ESTJ. Yeah, no kidding.
> 
> Why am I Te?
> Rules and order. Yes, I'm a sucker for structure, hierarchy and rules, always has been. I was sure it's an SJ thing but for god's sake, I'm an extreme case. I've had a military activity in school where we had to go to a military base and act like real soliders for 5 days (preparing us for the actual army), and I blossomed. No kidding, I had so much fun keeping the rules! Responsible, mature, directive and bossy. Oh yes, always. Nothing gets by me. Give me the facts! thought this was an SJ thing, but also no. I'm factual and need a proof for everything. Ambitous and driven. I thought this was an NJ thing back when I thought I was one, but setting a goal and reaching for it was Te, not a vision (Ni). My visions are ever changing. I'm not warm. Newsflash! I'm not good at taking care of others when they're sick, I'm just annoyed by them or don't realize they're in distress. I like helping people a lot, and I'm the mother-hen of my group of friends, but that's simply because I'm the adult in charge. I don't get emotionally invested, like ever. I'm very nice to others but if I'm a horrible friend in which I forget to buy gifts for birthdays, forget to talk to people because I just don't want to or telling my friends I don't have energy to hang out with them when I don't. I love interacting with people I don't know as long as I don't have to keep in touch with them. When I fight with friends I'm usually so freaked out over the fct that "they're not being logical I don't understand what they're doing fuck off". I hate Fi. It's just so selfish and annoying! Just, get over yourself. It's my least used function, and my most hated one. Under stress I have emotional and irrational outbursts. Maybe it's because it's my inferior? EVERYONE THINGS I'M A LOGICAL THINKER. Today I sent again Te vs. Fe descriptions for my friends and they were like "You're Te". I repress my emotions and anger a lot, I'm always in control. I like logic games so much it's insane. Everyone around me consider me being the most rational.
> ...





Aaaand videos! Posting the latest ones.


* *













<- this was at a very stressful time so you might see more Pe, besides I look so mellow.




 <- I made this one two days ago for visual typing, they said FeNi.




Also, maybe. 3w4 might be plausible, but I'm not sure if more so than 3w2.


----------



## Prada (Sep 10, 2015)

@ Gray Romantic I see. That approach helped me a lot but maybe it's due to my high Te. Well, in that case I would recommed you try to fill another wuestionnaire to see if your answers changed. That way we could figure out to what degree are your answers determined by your current state of mind and by your type.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Prada said:


> @ Gray Romantic I see. That approach helped me a lot but maybe it's due to my high Te. Well, in that case I would recommed you try to fill another wuestionnaire to see if your answers changed. That way we could figure out to what degree are your answers determined by your current state of mind and by your type.


That would be a waste of time I believe, because I know the questionnaires by heart and I know the functions well enough to manipulate my answers. I'm not disrespecting, I just honestly think it won't work for me. Believe me, I once filled a questionnaire (and in an honest way!), and I was still able to manipulate my answers into sounding like ENFP, the type I thought I was in the moment but I clearly aren't.


----------



## Prada (Sep 10, 2015)

Gray Romantic said:


> That would be a waste of time I believe, because I know the questionnaires by heart and I know the functions well enough to manipulate my answers. I'm not disrespecting, I just honestly think it won't work for me. Believe me, I once filled a questionnaire (and in an honest way!), and I was still able to manipulate my answers into sounding like ENFP, the type I thought I was in the moment but I clearly aren't.


I understand. In that case, figuring out your functions/type will be difficult. My main issue with your previous answers is that the whole thing starts with you denying any possibility of having Ni and, yet, here you are, wondering if you aren't a Ni user. So I have a good reason to doubt accuracy of your previous answers or current statements. No offense. Of course, I don't believe you're doing it consciously.

Alright, I read all of your previous answers a few times and I feel like you're definitely Ne. However, I can't see you as an ESFJ. Your Si is almost non-existent and I highly doubt you're a Si-aux. If I were to completely disregard your type, I would type you as an ENTP. Ne seems to guide you in most of your decisions (which is why they take so many attempts and you try to many things). I have an ENTP friend who can't keep doing one thing for more than a month (and mostly just for 2-3 weeks). He constantly changes his hobbies once he feels he understood the basics. 

This type makes sense because your Tx function seems to be much higher than your Fx function. Your ability to analyse yourself and things also shows in you manipulating your answers. It also explains why your Si is invisible and your Ne WAY stronger than ESFJs usually have. Just my two cents.

But this isn't a typing thread, this is about your function. Like I mentioned before planning for future isn't all Ni does and being able to do it (and just in once very specific field) doesn't mean you use Ni. I would never type you as a Ni user because your Ne is very in the face. It feels like everything you do, you do it through Ne. So, no, you don't use Ni.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Prada said:


> I understand. In that case, figuring out your functions/type will be difficult. My main issue with your previous answers is that the whole thing starts with you denying any possibility of having Ni and, yet, here you are, wondering if you aren't a Ni user. So I have a good reason to doubt accuracy of your previous answers or current statements. No offense. Of course, I don't believe you're doing it consciously.
> 
> Alright, I read all of your previous answers a few times and I feel like you're definitely Ne. However, I can't see you as an ESFJ. Your Si is almost non-existent and I highly doubt you're a Si-aux. If I were to completely disregard your type, I would type you as an ENTP. Ne seems to guide you in most of your decisions (which is why they take so many attempts and you try to many things). I have an ENTP friend who can't keep doing one thing for more than a month (and mostly just for 2-3 weeks). He constantly changes his hobbies once he feels he understood the basics.
> 
> ...


First of all, thank you for your time and insight!

It's really weird for me, being a thinker considering my Ti is terribly lacking and my Fe is hyperactive. It would explain my lack of any Pi functions but it's unusual, but still another possibility to consider. I did used to type as ENTP, but that goes for- well, any type. 

Out of curiosity, you said you can't see me as ESFJ, and I wonder why is that? Is my Ne THAT strong?


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

Gray Romantic said:


> I don't remember an Enneagram 3 video, but I'll try to find important stuff I said biggest threads:
> 
> Quotes:
> 
> ...


Well, you didn't talk about enneagram. I think it was one of the videos in your thread with few videos?

I still think you don't really show strong Si or Ni in any way. But you have one of these as your auxiliary function, and having leading Fe. In your videos tho, you seem more Ni, than Si.

But it's a fact that it's hard to actually see Si on the forums.


----------



## Persephone Soul (Mar 27, 2015)

*edit

Nvm. Keeping my biases out of it lol


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Mantas said:


> Well, you didn't talk about enneagram. I think it was one of the videos in your thread with few videos?
> 
> I still think you don't really show strong Si or Ni in any way. But you have one of these as your auxiliary function, and having leading Fe. In your videos tho, you seem more Ni, than Si.
> 
> But it's a fact that it's hard to actually see Si on the forums.


Is there a consensus about my Fe-ness? XD


----------



## Persephone Soul (Mar 27, 2015)

Gray Romantic said:


> Is there a consensus about my Fe-ness? XD


Not entirely. .. xD


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Daisy May said:


> Not entirely. .. xD


Do share!


----------



## Persephone Soul (Mar 27, 2015)

Gray Romantic said:


> Do share!


I see Je>Ne, but I'm just not sold on the 'Fe vs Te' yet. If it is Te, I think you are just young and its not as 'assertive' yet. You are just an EJ to me... The rest is like white noise at this point. Blurry lol

(sorry that was basically no help at all ) XD


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Daisy May said:


> I see Je>Ne, but I'm just not sold on the 'Fe vs Te' yet. If it is Te, I think you are just young and its not as 'assertive' yet. You are just an EJ to me... The rest is like white noise at this point. Blurry lol
> 
> (sorry that was basically no help at all ) XD


Haha, perhaps! God knows I'm clueless at the moment xD


----------



## Prada (Sep 10, 2015)

Gray Romantic said:


> Out of curiosity, you said you can't see me as ESFJ, and I wonder why is that? Is my Ne THAT strong?


Well, yes, that and me having an ENTP and ESFJ to compare. I would say you behave much much more like the ENTP friend than the ESFJ one. Also, my ESFJ friend lives in her Fe. Every time you talk to her, her Fe simply pours out of her. She always makes sure everyone around her is happy, is very good at emotional blackmail (even admits to it) and her life motivation is to care for others. Of course, it's possible that your Fe isn't as strong as it could be due to your anxiety. Even your constant re-typing shows great deal of Ne. (My ENTP friend kept switching between INTP and ENTP all the time but he showed strong Ne and a lot of Fe in every single of our conversations, so there is no way he would be Fe inferior.)

On the other hand, my ENTP friend loves trying new things. Always goes from one hobby to another, changes topics fast, has lots of interests that he knows a lot about but doesn't pursue anymore, etc. When you mentioned your majors in highschool, that was exactly a thing he would do. While my ESFJ friend would consider several but actually pick one that she considers useful the most and focus her Ne to get the most out of it. Her Ne mostly shows in her daily routine that she can get done a lot and her mind is always floating around. She also has insane creativity and buys presents like gothic cup made from wood, oriental statues, blooming tea, etc. You could say that my ENTP friend is fully guided by his Ne while my ESFJ friend uses her Ne just casually to get extraordinary ideas.

I know my friends aren't all ENTPs and ESFJs, my point was that you show more of Ne-dom than Fe-dom based on an example. IMO, your Ne is too well developed to be tertiary and your Si is too underdeveloped to be auxiliary. 

Of course, you know yourself the best and sometimes, it's difficult to determine order of functions on a forum. And I'm also a Ni user so my conclusions are often based on "this makes sense" and then logically supported than the other way round so I could be wrong.


----------



## Lord Fudgingsley (Mar 3, 2013)

Do you want a straight or windy answer?

The straight answer: No.

The windy answer: It's certainly intuition, but it seems more like Ne. This is coupled with the rambling manner in which you write.

What vision do you really have? Your vision plays on possibilities; realizations. You delve into objects, you delve into aspects of these objects; it is playing about with the potential of objects (Pe) and valuing the concept (Ne). It sounds actually one hell of a lot like my own thinking process.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Mantas said:


> Your videos are nearly identical to the video I've made. I mean it. lol. Especially older one. Perhaps it's just mutual 3.
> 
> Once again, I have no idea whether you are more Si, or Ni. lol. But you are judger. I have no idea why people type you as ENTP? lol.
> 
> ...


Maybe they see Ne? :O

Honestly, today I've had an emotional breakdown where I went to the basement of the school alone and cried. Later I had a breakdown in public when I talked to my friend on the phone because things got even worse. I'm so bad at controlling my emotions this is getting uncomfortable.


----------



## Persephone Soul (Mar 27, 2015)

@Mantas you have a video??


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Daisy May said:


> @Mantas you have a video??


True, I need to see that


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

Gray Romantic said:


> For those who knows me around the forum, I'm going to ask you to drop your prejudice and bias towards me right here.
> 
> Now I can begin.
> 
> ...


Lower Ne isn't anxiety. Your idea of Ne didn't stand to scrutiny. I think you are more or less correct about how you all came across it. 



Gray Romantic said:


> I've had a discussion with @_Princess Sarcasm_ today (love the new avatar btw) in which we talked about death, life after it, funerals and stuff like that. And I think I finally understood what it means to be future oriented- I mean, as a girl I never planned my own wedding, but I do plan my funeral. I know I want my body to be burnt and for my ashes to be planted along with a tree, so I will become a tree- literally, life after death. It's also super effective- not taking any space (and world population is ever growing!), and providing oxygen for the people. Plus, how awkward it is to talk to a tombstone? So much easier to speak with a tree. During the funeral, I want the song Finale from Wicked in the background and today I got in the mood and made a playlist.


'Future oriented' is a MBTI thing. If we are talking about functions, we are shooting ourselves in the foot mixing it up with MBTI. Jung talk about 'future' only in that Ne tends to not only perceive promise in things, but to chase after it. This could translate to 'future oriented', but doomsday preppers are also 'future oriented', right? It reduces too far. Planning your own wedding or funeral is not what is meant by Ne 'future oriented'. If this were true, wedding planners would be the quintessential Ne types... seeing possibilities and being very 'future oriented'. But, this is not truly full of promise, and is more or less sensory. Thus, it is really perfect for ES_J types, with a healthy access to Ne, but as a helper or bolster to goals and orientations that are more sensory, all things considered.



Gray Romantic said:


> I'm actually excited for death. I mean, it gives me some sort expectations, that this life is not the only thing there is. PS said she'd rather know because it fills her with anxiety, but I just really think it's cool and I want to expect death. If there's nothing, I'm fine with being star dust. Honestly, I think that souls come to Earth in a body and when it can't serves its needs anymore it leaves, all the thoughts, aspirations, things one learnt are all with the soul and it's watching from up above, continues the never ending journey of learning and knowing.
> 
> I just want to make it clear that I'm not suicidal or anything. I don't want to die, I love life, I have a lot to learn and my death will upset the people I care about. But death, for me as a concept doesn't frighten me. It's just something that happens, another stop in life.


This is significant, and a good argument for Pi. Pi is, at heart, a subjective and abstracted perception of what is real. True religious perception requires it. An objective perceiver is going to have to rely on some other means of abstraction to buy into the idea that 'death is not the end'. Objectively, death is specifically the end. There is no objective way to conclude or perceive otherwise. Ti types like myself might have some distant logical acceptance of an afterlife, but to really connect with such a thing is an act of Perception. It is Si-doms, above all, who die with a strong visceral belief that they are just blinking into a new life. I think Ni-doms do this as well, but it comes across far more eccentrically, because it is intuitively driven. Simply put, Si are the most likely to subjectively fall into mythologies... and Ni are the most likely to do the same with ones they have invented. 

So, the typical Si is going to believe in the afterlife in a subjective but visceral way. If you want to find a True Believer, look no further than Si-dom. 

The typical Ni is going to say something like "We are not two people, you and I. We are just fragments of a shattered god. All of this is a dream from the refraction. Death is an awakening." or something crazy like that. 

Anyway, it seems unlikely that a strong Ne would say 'death is a new beginning!' because this is fundamentally mythological thinking and Ne not prone to it. 



Gray Romantic said:


> Anyway, back on track. Se is weird to me, because ever since I was a kid I have a problem of never engaging in the present, and now it's starting to bother me. I'm attracted to impulsive types. I try to go out to concert, do sports, spend money, drink alcohol- sometimes I'm afraid of doing so out of fear of overdoing it, but sometimes I just get overwhelmed by everything and go off to the side to get some rest. I want to act in the present, but I can't. I forget where I put stuff and I can't seem to ever get myself on track.


This smacks of introversion. Why are you an extravert? Don't say 'because I am an Fe-dom'. 



Gray Romantic said:


> I love Ne as well. I'm pretty horrible with brainstorming on practical matters (though I like brainstorming about wacky stuff, like future fictional movie plots with my friends for fun. But that's like, the best I can do). I like thinking about stuff on my own, and I adore people who can just come up with a million possibilities just like that. It's amazing.
> 
> I'm not even sure what Si is anymore. I can be closed minded and picky, but then I read Ni do that as well and I get confused by everything.
> 
> ...


Not a Te. Definitely not a Te dom. Not at all. At all. 

I think you are an ISFJ, but I am open to ESFJ. 

Si is this:

1) Focus not on objects, but on the subjective perceptions that they release. It is an abstraction of sensation. Things not as they are, but for what they evoke in you. To an Se, a tree is on object to experience, for an Si a tree is something evoked from the tree. Something subjective and abstract. The impressions from objects may or may not come from the object itself, but may just be invented in the psyche. 

2) A tendency to mythological thinking. The private perceptions in the mind can become so real as to make objective reality lose its significance. The subjective is more present than the objective. The private world is more real. I want to call this Cinderella Syndrome, but most of what makes most Disney stories successful is their ability to tap into this fantastical thinking. It is fundamentally disconnected with objective reality. No type can get lost in a fantasy world so much as Si. Maybe an Ni-dom, but Ni wraps this up in a conscious intuition, so instead of orienting to sensory comfort and wish-thinking, as Si tends to do, which is at the core of 'fantasy', Ni tends to run off into more profound and prophetic things... much like my earlier hypothetical Ni quote implied.

3) When considering concrete or objective possibilities, as in Ne, the Si tends to be gloomy or negative or overwhelmed. Isolating or avoiding dangerous roads tends to override embracing them. Philosophically, they might abstractly embrace possibility.... but again this is only when it is whimsical or within their imagination or in the 'playground'. It is objective possibilities and dynamics... weighty ones... that tend to seize them up. This isn't 'anxiety', though it may cause it. 


My ESFP brother gets scared of mortal dangers. He is a total coward about heights. This isn't what I mean. Life, for him, is all about objective engagement. He goes to New Orleans to see the city... eat the best food, have the best time. Engage. Experience and gain experience. Avoid heights, act nervous around girls, whatever. Still Se. He takes it for what it is, and calls it unique. Objectivity and concretion. My sister, ESFJ, talks more about some intangible vibe of the city, and that intangible impression repulses her. She compares it to home or to some other place and ranks it. It isn't what it is, but what it evokes in her.. and is overlaid with her subjective impressions. She cannot help but compare it and discuss it in terms of impressions. Subjectivity and abstraction.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

@Psychopomp This is... Pretty amazing, I gotta say! Thank you so much 

To your question, I always believed I'm very close on the I/E scale, but maybe lean towards E because I do enjoy performing, being the center of attention, talking to people, etc. However, I can't just ignore the fact I can go on days without leaving my house and being okay 

ISFJ seems quite likely, I've been thinking lately whether I'm actually an IxFJ because Fe is so overwhelming now but it wasn't always like that and it only happened during the last years. Development of Fe maybe?


----------



## Prada (Sep 10, 2015)

Psychopomp said:


> This smacks of introversion. Why are you an extravert? Don't say 'because I am an Fe-dom'.


Careful now. One line doesn't show how introverted or extraverted a person is. You are completely ignoring the fact that she mentioned anxiety. Also her Enneagram could be also involved in this. You can't take one line out of context and judge MBTI focus by it. I used to mistype myself as INTJ for a very long time due to my social anxiety adn even a minor anxiety can cause "prefer to be alone" or "afraid to do something" moments. That, however, doesn't mean someone is an Introvert. How she feels around groups of people does and her reaction to that seems positive.


@Gray Romantic ISFJ seems unlikely to me because your Ne shows too strongly. Even a well developed Ne inferior wouldn't send you on such a crazy run around your majors. You keep having lots of ideas and acting on them. You keep constantly retyping yourself and you seem to be very creative. All of that is Ne but definitely not Ne inferior. 

If you want to figure out whether you're E or I, find out how you feel after a longer time with a lot of people. Do you get tired or feel the energy rushing through you? How you express your E or I is a whole another story. You can be an E and wan to stay inside all the time (if it involves mental issues) and you can be an I and spend every night outside (if you feel like you have an obligation to do so).


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Prada said:


> @Gray Romantic ISFJ seems unlikely to me because your Ne shows too strongly. Even a well developed Ne inferior wouldn't send you on such a crazy run around your majors. You keep having lots of ideas and acting on them. You keep constantly retyping yourself and you seem to be very creative. All of that is Ne but definitely not Ne inferior.
> 
> If you want to figure out whether you're E or I, find out how you feel after a longer time with a lot of people. Do you get tired or feel the energy rushing through you? How you express your E or I is a whole another story. You can be an E and wan to stay inside all the time (if it involves mental issues) and you can be an I and spend every night outside (if you feel like you have an obligation to do so).


Actually I/E is something I've struggled a lot with, because I fake extroversion very well. I am talkative, initiative at times, likes to be in the spotlight, but when it comes down to it I avoid meeting my friends after school because I'm just too tired to go out. 

I'm not sure. I was very ISFJ-ish as a kid and I remember reading this post and relating a lot so... I don't know. But ISFJ seems very likely right now.


----------



## person_ally_tee (Aug 31, 2015)

Gray Romantic said:


> Anyway, back on track. Se is weird to me, because ever since I was a kid I have a problem of never engaging in the present, and now it's starting to bother me. I'm attracted to impulsive types. I try to go out to concert, do sports, spend money, drink alcohol- sometimes I'm afraid of doing so out of fear of overdoing it, but sometimes I just get overwhelmed by everything and go off to the side to get some rest. I want to act in the present, but I can't. I forget where I put stuff and I can't seem to ever get myself on track.


*I can relate this to this exactly!*




Gray Romantic said:


> Maybe I'll try to explain the anxiety thing? I mean, okay- every time my parents go out of country, I'm afraid the place will crash. I spend the whole night crying and trying to think about how I will get on without them, how I'll take care of my sisters and what I'll do. I play out a whole scenario in my head till I'm 30 years old with many psychological problems. When my dog was terribly sick, I was sure he's going to die. I already pictured him dying and I was already afraid that soon after we will get another dog and I won't ever be able to love him like I love my dog because I will comparing the two and my dog is- well, perfect. Needless to say none of these things never happened, right?


*I relate to this paragraph as well. I posted on the ISFP group on Facebook how when I go to bed at night I begin to imagine my old dog dying, or sick in some way, and the thought of losing her scares me. I keep thinking that I won't have much time with her. She is 10, but otherwise in good health. I was asking if any of them do that too.*



Gray Romantic said:


> But I'm so positive about the future. I'm optimistic and known for it. I'm not afraid of it, I want it to happen.


*And this!*
*
I have always had anxiety...since I can remember. It hasn't been debilitating, but I'm always thinking of what could happen...that way I'm prepared. I don't really think the worrying helps too much though. It just keeps me from enjoying the present. *


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

person_ally_tee said:


> *I can relate this to this exactly!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, considering I'm an SJ, maybe you should look into those types


----------

